

The Great Facebook Brand Backlash - rriepe
http://blog.ivylees.com/the-great-facebook-brand-backlash/

======
jokergd
edit: my bad

I found this article to be uninformative and lacking content.

~~~
rriepe
Welcome to Hacker News. We're not really like Digg, reddit, or other online
communities where people discuss links.

Please see the guidelines for more information:

<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

Criticism is, of course, appreciated, but nobody really wants to read it in a
format that's vague, condescending or generally inaccurate. That's why we have
these guidelines.

